# Does anyone have experience with QBSE?



## SoiCowboy (Sep 17, 2016)

Hello road warriors!

Do any of you have experience with Quick Books Self Employed app? I've used Turbo Tax for taxes forever and would like any feedback. The filing of quarterly taxes seems convenient.

Best regards.


----------

